# Super Spook JR vs Skitter Walk



## raisedonthewater (Oct 3, 2010)

Had a nice size red the other day break me off throwing a chrome colored skittet walk, had him right next to me, and he broke it off. After that I put on a super spook jr same color, and just couldnt attract the fish the same. Seems like the action of the skitter walk is just that much more inviting.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

sometimes they want the skitter and sometimes they want the spook jr. Those are however my 2 favorite topwater lures. Sometime the fish are just picky


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah... it seems to be whatever they're looking for at the time. Size, profile and knocker sound seem to be the biggest differences since you can get them all to walk pretty much the same pattern.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't fished a skitterwalk in a while but ss jr always outfished them while I was still trying both....just my personal experience.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I've had better luck with the SSJr. (halographic bone) but that's my "confidence" bait. Just never gotten used to the Skitterwalk. I did buy the new One Knocker and Multi Knocker SuperSpook. They are just a little larger than the Jr. and each have their own different rattle. I know the redfish like the One Knocker.


----------



## raisedonthewater (Oct 3, 2010)

Might get one gonna hit the water again today and see what happens...birds are working like crazy in front of the house.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I only have one skitterwalk, haven't used it very much so I really can't comment too much on the subject, I just find it easier to work a ssjr, love 'em...

If the water had a pretty good rip on it the skitterwalk may have been easier for the fish to identify, ssjr is a little quieter I guess......


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I tend to throw the SS in the surf and Skitter in the bay. 

Don't know why, but just seem to.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Both great baits, but the Coastal Topwater from Academy is moving way up on my list. It also sells for about half what the other two go for. Has good VMC hooks as well.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Pending on conditions , Skitters IMHO are for calmer days on the water. They walk better and are the easiest to walk. They seem to not get the action in the chop like the SS JR . The SSjr . I would think it is because of the round head vs the cone shape. Their ball bearing sound is about a med pitch.

I also compare the SS jr to the Mirror lure line and bodonk a donks.. Sold all my donks.. They stink in chop. 

I still have some producers ( GHOST ) tops which are are a size in between the jr and SS, ( I paint some big Ol eyes on these..LOL ) and produce excellent results. 

Pending on the SS, you might want to upgrade the split ring and hook to a better saltwater grade.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

ACbob said:


> Both great baits, but the Coastal Topwater from Academy is moving way up on my list. It also sells for about half what the other two go for. Has good VMC hooks as well.


These are great, but I find they do best in very calm waters. The sound is subtle and the profile slim. BUT the way they sit in the water is great for short striking fish.


----------



## raisedonthewater (Oct 3, 2010)

Will look into the Coastal Topwater the closest academy is in Victoria about an hour away. Thanks guys. I had a SSJR that the hooks ended up rusting, and I changed them out to regular single hook. Yall tried that before?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> sometimes they want the skitter and sometimes they want the spook jr. Those are however my 2 favorite topwater lures. Sometime the fish are just picky


 X2... I'll try the spook jr. first. Then if they aren't hooking up, I'll try the skitterwalk. I usually catch my bigger trout with the skitterwalk. But I've gotten some big trout to eat the spook also. The bone skitterwalks paint is kind of crappy.........but the trout don't mind it being beat up.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> I haven't fished a skitterwalk in a while but ss jr always outfished them while I was still trying both....just my personal experience.


X2. Plus the Skitterwalk doesn't "walk" well all the time. But I have caught plenty of fish on them, just don't like the action as much as the Spook or the She Dog.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

Having the medium size with the One-Knocker and Rattlin (don't really like the rattlin') is pretty sweet, though. I'd like some more saltwater oriented colors, but maybe I'll just get a couple and paint them myself... but the bone is still solid out of the package.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

They may not know what they want.. You know that you are trying to attract a bunch of females for the most part.

How does the single knocker sound as compared to a SW? I fig that is why the new single knocker was made ": to compete with the SW".

*With all the new companies making plastics I wish that someone would go back and bring out the old Producer Ghost again.* *I am sure all it was was a China knock off made for Academy.*

I have faith in the spook jr day in and out or a She Dog if you need the McBride rattle.


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Skitter walks are my personal favorites above all, they last forever.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Over the years I have thrown away more leaking Skitterwalks with water in them than any other lure and quit using them in favor of the SSJr.

Charles


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Skitterwalk is my favorite go to lure, I like the Bone/Chartreuse/Hologram and the Pink/Silver. I like the SS jr. as well but I can cast and work the Skitterwalk easier. I like the She Dog as well but in the right conditions, surf, deep water, rough/windy, etc...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

JimD said:


> They may not know what they want.. You know that you are trying to attract a bunch of females for the most part.
> 
> How does the single knocker sound as compared to a SW? I fig that is why the new single knocker was made ": to compete with the SW".
> 
> ...


JimD

Did/Do you like the Ghost because of the Topwater itself or because you could buy one for a 1.99? It would be impossible to build a decent Top these days and retail it for 1.99-2.99. Would you pay 4-6 bucks for a Ghost?

I think you're gonna like our new TTF Gun Dog Tops...We'll have a 3 1/2, 4, 4 3/8 and 5"

The 5" and 4" are called Flush and Flush Jr....These should be ready in Jan 2011

The 4 3/8 and 3 1/2 are ? and Lil ? ....This is the design I think you're gonna REALLY like...we can't give too much info right now...but we should have samples at the Houston Fishing Show in March 2011.

We're pumped about getting into the Topwater market!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> Skitter walks are my personal favorites above all, they last forever.


bwahahaha......that's got to be a joke. SW's leak and the paint comes off really fast. I'm lucky if a skitter last one fishing trip. I gave up on them and only throw Spook Jr's.


----------



## first light (Aug 30, 2010)

Redfish and trout are opportunist feeders. Throw what you have confidence in. they will eat whatever you throw. wether its a super spook or the smallest skitterwalk in the box. if your on fish they will eat. ther is TOO MUCH emphasis put on lure color and size. If they are eating they will hit ANYTHING any size any color. sound plays a much bigger part than color. slick calm days and skinny water, you may want to try a bait without a rattle. Rougher choppier days try lots of noise. As far as everyone racking there brain trying to figure out what color of plastic to throw. All you need for galveston and trinity bays are 3 or 4 colors. Very clear water dark baits like red shad or plum with non clored jig head. Dirty or stained water glow truese or lime truese. trout are opportunistst feeders the will eat kitchen sink if there eating.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've had exactly the opposite experience. I've always got way more action off SSJr's than skitterwalks. SSJr is my "go to" topwater and I throw the chartreuse/white almost exclusively. By far the best topwater I've ever used. I don't care where I'm at or what water clarity, it just works for some reason.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

raisedonthewater said:


> Will look into the Coastal Topwater the closest academy is in Victoria about an hour away. Thanks guys. I had a SSJR that the hooks ended up rusting, and I changed them out to regular single hook. Yall tried that before?


Yes, I love fishing topwaters with single hooks. Make sure the hooks have a ring through the eye. This gives the hooks greater maneuverability and greater hook-up ratio. The ringed hooks also let the point of the hook face towards the tail of the bait, thus making it more weeedless.

Sometimes I jump out the boat with a topwater outfitted with trebles and wish I had one outfitted with singles. Oftentimes, I just start out with singles and change to trebles only if they are short striking.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Down South Lures said:


> Yes, I love fishing topwaters with single hooks. Make sure the hooks have a ring through the eye. This gives the hooks greater maneuverability and greater hook-up ratio. The ringed hooks also let the point of the hook face towards the tail of the bait, thus making it more weeedless.
> 
> Sometimes I jump out the boat with a topwater outfitted with trebles and wish I had one outfitted with singles. Oftentimes, I just start out with singles and change to trebles only if they are short striking.


X2, I change mine out to live bait hooks as well. I've used the ones with rings also, but prefer to use a split ring. Those rings seem to rust out quickly in my experience.


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

BONE SSjr TOP Choice ! Then to Big BOY, SS Blue/Chrome! And THEN to a skit!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Think I'll try out my one skitter this weekend, but not after using one of my jr's first


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

My question is what are the differences between the Skitter Walk and the X-Rap Walk? I see intermediate sizes and a couple different colors... is that it? Hoping for a more solid construction on this line.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm pretty conviniced that the sound and profile of a topwater are most important. When they are hungry though it honestly does not matter like someone already said.
With that said though, everyone has different experiences w/all these topwaters out there and there is no definite, 100% true answer.

I'm the complete opposite to a lot of theses post. For example i started using the Badonk-a-donk and use that like 95% of the time now b/c I just plain whack fish on it! 
When i did use SWs and Spook Jrs more, i got more strikes w/the Spook in calmer conditions and got more strikes w/the SW in choppier conditions.
Oh and i haven't caught squat w/that Academy topwater! LOL
So who really knows, just throw what you have confidence in!


----------



## Matthew DeMaet (May 19, 2010)

I agree that Skitts work well in chop. They work good in calm water too. Although seems Ive had most luck in calm water in depths 3 feet plus. Seems to call them up better than a SSjr in some chop. SSjr is best for me in 3ft or less of water. I personally used to throw the big SS alot but the smaller baits seem to outproduce the big ones when the bite is off.(which is often right) That bigg SS makes fish go crazy sometimes though. Surprised that the top dog Jr or top dog isnt in the mix. Great in the summer on clear flats and casts a mile. Also the Skitterwalk jr catches fish good like a SSjr does. Somedays they want that one too.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

fishsmart said:


> Over the years I have thrown away more leaking Skitterwalks with water in them than any other lure and quit using them in favor of the SSJr.
> 
> Charles


Why throw away the leaky ones? I've got one that fills up about half with water and helps to reduce the noise it makes when going through the water. It has continued to produce exceptional results compared to other people throwing different tops. It also rides lower in the water and pushes more water around. Remember: "There is no replacement for displacement!".


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

trashcanslam said:


> Why throw away the leaky ones? I've got one that fills up about half with water and helps to reduce the noise it makes when going through the water. It has continued to produce exceptional results compared to other people throwing different tops. It also rides lower in the water and pushes more water around. Remember: "There is no replacement for displacement!".


 It sucks to pay $7 dollars for a topwater, only to have it turn into a suspending lure. I still have a bone Skitter though. I have had one leak on me in the past. For the $ you would think they wouldn't leak.:texasflag


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The old producer ghost ( pre lawsuit) was the topwater to throw. As effective as skitter or SS and they cost 1.99 a copy as I recall. ( came with decent hooks too)


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Pearl white skitter walk is the go to on top for me. Rough or calm, make the loop bigger on rough and tighter on calm. The action is there!


----------



## ChrisH (Sep 30, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> bwahahaha......that's got to be a joke. SW's leak and the paint comes off really fast. I'm lucky if a skitter last one fishing trip. I gave up on them and only throw Spook Jr's.


How bout them cowboys..
:spineyes:


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

topherLIVE said:


> My question is what are the differences between the Skitter Walk and the X-Rap Walk? I see intermediate sizes and a couple different colors... is that it? Hoping for a more solid construction on this line.


The Skitterwalk is a topwater lure and the X-Rap Walk is a subsurface lure, a hard plastic copy of a Corky.


----------



## topherLIVE (Aug 31, 2010)

Wolf6151 said:


> The Skitterwalk is a topwater lure and the X-Rap Walk is a subsurface lure, a hard plastic copy of a Corky.


You're talking about the Sub Walk... I'm just talking about the Walk. They've got a sweet clown color that I'm thinking about getting.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Single hooks vs trebles is a great topic.

We have had some good discussions of single hook vs treble hook hook up ratio on a top water bait.

If you have floating grass so bad you can walk on it then two single hooks on a spook jr is the way to go.

I have had problems with hook ups when the trout were not really mad at the bait with just single hooks vs trebles. If they are mad at the bait not that much differnce.

*The Compromise* unless the grass is really horrible You use a single hook on the back and a treble hook on the front for a spook jr.

It is the best of both worlds better hook up ratio and lot less grass fouling on the back hook.

You have the extra hooks on the front for a better hook up ratio and the single hook on the back which is not affected by the floating grass.`


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

JimD said:


> Single hooks vs trebles is a great topic.
> 
> We have had some good discussions of single hook vs treble hook hook up ratio on a top water bait.
> 
> ...


No sarcasm here just a genuine question, why is your front hook more immune to grassin up vs back hook?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

ON a really bad day with solid floating grass single hooks have problems too but for me in moderate floating grass I am guessing the dog walking side to side action causes the back hook to pick up more grass than the front hook which is more protected. Front hook will still have the bait work with a little grass while the back stops pretty quick with grass on the hooks.

I carry spare single hooks ready to change if I have to which is rare. IIRC Fishsmart has two boxes of tops one with trebles and one with single hooks.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

JimD said:


> ON a really bad day with solid floating grass single hooks have problems too but for me in moderate floating grass I am guessing the dog walking side to side action causes the back hook to pick up more grass than the front hook which is more protected. Front hook will still have the bait work with a little grass while the back stops pretty quick with grass on the hooks.
> 
> I carry spare single hooks ready to change if I have to which is rare. IIRC Fishsmart has two boxes of tops one with trebles and one with single hooks.


I have used all single hooks on topwaters for the past 2 years. I really like it because I haven't noticed any significant difference in hook up ratio. I like that they do not pick up grass as bad but the most important reason was for grabbing trout while wadefishing. If you go after a trout with trebles then you have to be very careful, with single hooks it's hardly worse than grabbing a fish hooked on a tout.


----------

